# Cal 5 Mega Battery Fuse Blowing



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

While away this weekend we stopped and on trying to restart my 2012 Peugeot boxer based Autocruise MH the whole electrical output to the engine and display was dead.
On calling Mayday (30 mins on a bank holiday), they isolated the on battery fuse tray, one which had blown, being a mega fuse (Cal5) which they did not carry so they direct wired the red wire output to the battery and got us underway. Never come across this type of set up before.
This morning after calling several Peugeot dealers none of which had any in stock I found one at a Citroen dealer. £16!!!!!!! Bought 2 reserve on line £3 each. 
Has anyone out there had this huge fuse blow? and if so why?
Peter


----------



## apb78a (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re Fuse Blowing*

hi my main fuse whent a while ago took some finding why van would not start but would jump start auto electrician thought van battery was fairly flat so starter was taking far more amps through fuse


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Mine blew when trying to start engine with a low battery.
Apparently German vans try to take power from leisure batteries if engine battery low.
Spent a week trying to get one in Spain (they looked at it as though it was from a space rocket )
in the end good old e-bay delivered.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Mega fuses here: http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/fuses/fuses.php £3.46 each.

Ian


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Mega Fuse*

I bought one from a Peugeot dealer £16 in the end as the MH is only 8 months old and don't want problems down the line with warrantee. But got 2 on the web 33.5 as a back up abroad.
P


----------



## Geoff1147 (Aug 8, 2018)

Curtisden said:


> While away this weekend we stopped and on trying to restart my 2012 Peugeot boxer based Autocruise MH the whole electrical output to the engine and display was dead.
> On calling Mayday (30 mins on a bank holiday), they isolated the on battery fuse tray, one which had blown, being a mega fuse (Cal5) which they did not carry so they direct wired the red wire output to the battery and got us underway. Never come across this type of set up before.
> This morning after calling several Peugeot dealers none of which had any in stock I found one at a Citroen dealer. £16!!!!!!! Bought 2 reserve on line £3 each.
> Has anyone out there had this huge fuse blow? and if so why?
> Peter


I had exactly the same problem with my Auto Sleeper Warwick Duo 2016 last week! Same (cal5) fuse blown I only had the vehicle 3 weeks so the dealer replaced the fuse but could throw no light on why it blew in the first place. I have now ordered a replacement fuse from a Peugeot dealer near me, cost £18! Have you any idea what this fuse protects? It is very big although even the Peugeot dealer was unsure about the size. One figure he gave me was 70 amps and another figure is 500 amps. Not much difference, eh? I did notice that when a 'jump' battery was connected, all seamed well in the ignition department, although there were no ignition dash lights when it went off. I would really like to find out more about this. Geoff Lee


----------

